# Wallet Stolen by Rider



## Kimberly Ross (Jan 1, 2016)

Last night my son-in-law who is also an Uber driver had his wallet stolen by a rider. It had all his rent and grocery money in it. It is quite a blow with 4 & 1 year old sons. Any suggestions besides a police report and an email to support that will go no where?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's his fault filing a police report not going to do anything it's nothing replace the money maybe you can go online and start a fun for him the go from saying that he's got two children working customers stole his wallet maybe people be general and not generous generous enough the 5 10 etc it's worth a shot


----------



## Kimberly Ross (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

did the pax steal his wallet from a location in the vehicle and he does not know which pax or was it a face to face robbery. Why in gods earth would anyone take that amount of money with them. When I drove a would have 19.00 and leave all my jewelry at home. Expensive lesson but one he can recover from.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> did the pax steal his wallet from a location in the vehicle and he does not know which pax or was it a face to face robbery. Why in gods earth would anyone take that amount of money with them. When I drove a would have 19.00 and leave all my jewelry at home. Expensive lesson but one he can recover from.


I agree. I go cashless when I am driving. Makes me less of a target for thieves.

How your son got his wallet stolen is a mystery the OP is leaving out. Why wasn't it in his pocket where it belongs? Why did he have that much cash on him? If he knows which passenger it was file a robbery report with the pd and they will get the rider info from screwber. So many details missing I call shenanigans on this post


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah. Was it stolen at gun point or was he driving around with it on his dash?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Kimberly Ross said:


> Last night my son-in-law who is also an Uber driver had his wallet stolen by a rider. It had all his rent and grocery money in it. It is quite a blow with 4 & 1 year old sons. Any suggestions besides a police report and an email to support that will go no where?


Methinks dear son-in-law was spinning a tale for dear M-I-L to get a sympathy gift.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

My brother used to get his wallet taken like once a month...That was his story anyways.

Months later when rehab was done he told us it was spent on drugs, women and gambling.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

I kept $19 to make change for a tip. Rarely needed the money with cheap Uber pax. Why wouldn't you have that much money on your person. With UberFool you might have to get out of the car for one pax while the othr is still in the car. Good scam to go thru glove compartment and other stuff. If thats true we can start calling it UberThief.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Methinks dear son-in-law was spinning a tale for dear M-I-L to get a sympathy gift.


Yeah, he prob went to a strip club.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberEddie2015 said:


> I kept $19 to make change for a tip. Rarely needed the money with cheap Uber pax. Why wouldn't you have that much money on your person. *With UberFool you might have to get out of the car for one pax while the othr is still in the car. Good scam to go thru glove compartment and other stuff. *If thats true we can start calling it UberThief.


Good point here!


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Unless he was threatened... He's either ******ed for keeping it in plain view or he's lying and either way this should teach people why a bank is more important besides just FDIC insurance. I ask people all the time what are you going to do if you lose you're cash and their replies are always that never happens. Well if he had stolen a debit card it's protected by VISA and all fraudulent transactions would be reimbursed. 

My advice - tell him he better get himself back on the road. I'll empathize for the sake of his kids but no sympathy and handout for not using basic common sense


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You're right you're right good advice just fault it's his fault I made a mistake last night on a really long ride with nice people while waiting for a girlfriend to join our ride to go out to the club or house party I left my wallet in my glove compartment these were good people but I had to go to the bathroom so bad no money in the wallet it didn't matter if they took it because before we proceeded with my car I check my glove compartment but sitting on the wallet first the butt hurts the butt it's easy to take the kitty and walk in in key this is a voice text I apologize I'm going to work happy new year


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Does he know which ride his wallet was taken on? If not, unfortunately there is nothing he can do. The police won't do anything unless you can pinpoint which ride it was on.


Sometimes I take my wallet out of my back pocket and put it on the front seat because the bulge can get uncomfortable to sit on. I had my app on but was driving from one place to another and it was a slow part of the day so I wasn't expecting a ride. Well, I did get a ride request. I picked the guy up, dropped him off after a 5 mile fare, then got to my destination. As I got out of the car I realized that my wallet wasn't in my pocket. I then had that ohh shit moment when I realized that I placed it on the front seat a while ago. I look in the car and luckily the wallet was still there, just pressed into the crevice a little bit. The rider sat on it the whole time and probably didn't realize it. I got lucky but learned my lesson. I always make sure I have my wallet in my pocket before I pick up any riders.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

Did he happen to also walk into a drainage ditch while drunk and blame an uber driver in atlanta by any chance?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Kimberly Ross said:


> Last night my son-in-law who is also an Uber driver had his wallet stolen by a rider. It had all his rent and grocery money in it. It is quite a blow with 4 & 1 year old sons. Any suggestions besides a police report and an email to support that will go no where?


Sorry, but it's a tough lesson learned for him. Hopefully he actually realizes his mistake and prevents them from happening again.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Tell your brother thanks for putting the rest of us at risk now. Really appreciate that.

This is why I empty my wallet before I drive.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kimberly Ross said:


> Last night my son-in-law who is also an Uber driver had his wallet stolen by a rider. It had all his rent and grocery money in it. It is quite a blow with 4 & 1 year old sons. Any suggestions besides a police report and an email to support that will go no where?


Tell him to keep his wallet in his pocket from now on.
I find this incredibly stupid on the driver's part.
PAX will steal everything that is not red hot or chained down. Everyone knows that.

Most drivers have a special thinned down driving wallet. 
I keep my DL, insurance proof, $19 in small bills for change, my ATM card and one major credit card. That's it. It is not uncomfortable to sit on, and I know exactly where my stuff is.

Putting anything worth stealing in the glove compartment is something no experienced driver would do.

My glove compartment contains a micro fiber cloth, various chargers, copies of my legal documents (not the actual documents). That's it, nothing else.


----------



## DriverG (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah you guys must have to much junk in your wallet. Time to downsize and take all that needless crap out of it. I have a wallet that holds about 24 credit cards and some cash as well as provide protection against scanner readers and it fits nicely in my pocket. Even still mistakes happen and I can see him maybe taking out his wallet to pay for gas or get money for the bridge or during shopping and maybe he threw it on the passenger seat and it slide between the cushion and onto the back floor with out him realizing it. Hey things like that have happened to me and luckily nothing happened and I was able to be more careful. So hopefully dude can learn from this as well as others.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My wallet doesn't come out of the pocket while driving. I used to always keep 0 cash on me, but I found you need change for tips. So I used my old delivery driver rule of keeping $20 on me and no more. The $20 is not kept in the wallet, and tips are kept separate. If I get robbed I have $20, if I need something from a place with no CC reader (or its down) I have $20.

Your son in law needs to learn better practices and can't blame anyone but himself unless the pax physically took his wallet off him.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Sometimes I take my wallet out of my back pocket and put it on the front seat...


After leaving my wallet in plain view on the front seat a couple of times overnight I decided I had to break this habbit. Cargo shorts/pants give you a decent front pocket option that is more easily accessed while driving.



DriverG said:


> Yeah you guys must have to much junk in your wallet. Time to downsize and take all that needless crap out of it.


Agreed, you don't need to carry all your CCs and a ton of other junk with you. Chances are you only need:

- Driver's License
- Insurance Card
- Primary CC/Bank Card
- Backup CC/Bank Card
- Membership/Points Cards that get used regularly (like your gas station points card).
- CCW if you have one.

I think points/membership cards are half of what I carry, a couple for gas stations, a couple for grocery stores, and a couple for fast food places.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Kimberly Ross said:


> Last night my son-in-law who is also an Uber driver had his wallet stolen by a rider. It had all his rent and grocery money in it. It is quite a blow with 4 & 1 year old sons. Any suggestions besides a police report and an email to support that will go no where?


Open your eyes to reality Ma'am. While I agree that most Uber passengers are entitled and unappreciative d***bags, they can also be used as a convenient excuse when someone does not want to take responsibility for his actions. That sounds like just the case here.

First of all, I don't know anyone in this day and age who carries large amounts of cash on them unless they are involved in something bordering on shady or outright illegal. Even my kids carry debit cards. Second, if it is true that the money was going to be used for things as important as rent and food, why not take care of business before jumping into the car to drive pax? Or better yet, give the money to significant other/wife to handle? He could have even given the money to you for safekeeping , seeing to it that his family is secure for another month.

Nope, this story is not passing the smell test. He misappropriated that money somehow and is now coming up with a rather plausible excuse to escape blame and garner sympathy. With the rates as low as they are in many markets now, the quality of passengers has been severely downgraded, and we are sometimes forced to pick up people from bad areas, I'll concede that. But in this case, I just don't believe it.

Some advice MIL -- take the time to do a thorough evaluation of your son-in-law's character, choices, and behavior. You just might find he's not the person he portrays himself to be. I'm just saying !!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Sometimes I take my wallet out of my back pocket and put it on the front seat because the bulge can get uncomfortable to sit on.


I have kept my wallet in my front pocket since I was in high school. An acquaintance who was a young pickpocket informed me that it was harder for the dippers to get at it in the front pocket.

If you must take the thing out of your pocket, at least put it into the glove box and lock it. The trunk is another option. The drawbacks are that you might forget it in those places, but if take it out you must.........................Never, never, never, ever, ever, ever leave out a wallet where someone can see it. This goes double if you are driving people for compensation.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Does he know which ride his wallet was taken on? If not, unfortunately there is nothing he can do. The police won't do anything unless you can pinpoint which ride it was on.
> 
> Sometimes I take my wallet out of my back pocket and put it on the front seat because the bulge can get uncomfortable to sit on.


Many years ago, my chiropractor suggested that instead of keeping my wallet in the back pocket, I should move it to my front right pocket so I'm not sitting on it and putting myself out of alignment. It took me about a day to get used to it, but I find that it's a much more comfortable and convenient arrangement.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Between my front seats there storage area under the cup holder. You have to lift the tray with the cup holders up to get to it. Out of sight, out of mind for people with sticky fingers.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Small amount of money in the wallet to make change for tips, wallet in the glove box. Always. And always lock your phone while driving.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Son is old enough to have a license and drive for uber... but still has a parent fixing things for him? Also a father himself? and a Wallet that had all his grocery money in it? In a place that it could be stolen by pax?

Something tells me son-in-law mentioned it to get a handout from mom (and stepdad). 

Or drugs, I vote drugs.


----------



## MyLeft (Nov 12, 2015)

I keep my wallet on my right pocket with barely any cash. The cash is for tips or gas money. On my left I have a little pepper spray can and on my right a blade. Noones taking my shxt. Either the pax goes down first or we both go down.


----------

